# Express shipping with DHL,Good or no?



## Anakah (Nov 14, 2010)

I just ordered a few items from Shoptemp on the 10th and chose the express shipping method(the $20 option).[I ordered:1 CycloDs,1 4 stylus pack,1 Premium Nintendo DS Lite & DSi Carrying Bag,and 1 EZ 3-in-1]

I had hoped it would be shipped to me via UPS since I have had some really good experiences with them in the past.
However it was not to be and my order was shipped through DHL,i've never used them before so I did some internet browsing on them (I looked up reviews from google searches) and I have heard a multitude of bad things about DHL(www.my3cents.com/companyReview.cgi?compid=139&subcat=22).So I came here to see if this good forum could alleviate my paranoia.

Now I wasn't expecting to get my items until at least Tuesday because of the recent holiday and the weekend(does DHL ship on weekends?)aswell as it being so close to the shopping frenzy that is Christmas and I also realize that the reason I see so many bad reviews and not very many good ones is because people do not usually take the time to leave a review if everything went as expected.

If that made no sense or was TL;DR.

I'm worried DHL will screw up,tell me what your experiences with them are.


----------



## floydo (Nov 14, 2010)

Trust me, dont worry about it. I have used DHL for basically all my overseas purchases and it is incredibly quick and hassle-free. The bad reviews that you mention are to be expected, because once in a while DHL might mix something up, but it is very rare for this to happen. Your products will arrive safe and sound in no time at all


----------



## Sao Mortel (Nov 14, 2010)

Bad experiences heres but then again i am in canada and it was years ago(never gonna try again). UPS is good enough


----------



## Anakah (Nov 14, 2010)




----------

